# Pediatric in Dubai



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

All,
We are looking for a good Pediatric in Dubai for my kids.
We live in Mirdif.

Anyone with positive experience with a Pediatric in Dubai (preferably in Mirdif).

Thanks,
mimo_yyy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Mimo,

I do not have information about paediatricians in the Mirdiff area but Dr. Anwar Mousa at Medcare Hospital is really good. Hope this helps.


----------

